# Wanted:  1939 schwinn dx tank & drop stand



## Intense One (Apr 15, 2013)

Looking for a drop stand and a tank for my '39 Schwinn DX.  Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a nice DX tank with horn... no idea what year it is...$200 Plus $15 shipping domestic only.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 16, 2013)

*Wanted: DROP STAND AND RACK FOR '39 SCHWINN DX*

WANTED:  Drop stand and rack for my Schwinn DX. The rack does not need the "ears" to fit my frame.  Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Apr 16, 2013)

The bike was a 48 or a 50, but I bought the tank separately and have no idea what year it is...


----------



## Intense One (May 14, 2013)

*39 Schwinn dx tank & drop stand*

The search is over.  Recently purchased a tank and a drop stand from fellow c.a.b.e. members.  Thanks, guys!


----------

